# Canadian Built Aeroplane From Seen Photos in 1913 by Gordon K. Hood Sr.



## Chispa (12 Mar 2016)

While Curtiss and the Wright company were immersed in the patent wars, some Canadians built flying machines.







First practical Airplane built in Canada is shown in this 1913 picture. At the controls is Gordon K. Hood Sr. who; at the age of 19; 
built the machine with the help of another youth from pictures without ever having seen a real airplane. Hood; a native of Toronto 
and a pioneer flier; retired from aviation Dec. 31 after 20 years with Bell Aircraft Corporation; of Buffalo; N.Y.


THK U FR YR TME 

Joseph.


----------

